# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  Top اسرع 10 سيارات في العالم

## الوسادة

Top Ten Fastest Cars



هذي قائمة ( حديثة ) لأسرع

10 سيارات في العالم 

في معلومات عن السرعة و

المحرك والقوة والتسارع.

نبدأ مع :





10. Porsche Carrera GT

V10 engine
612hp
Top Speed-205 mph
0-60 in 3.9 secs.













9. Lamborghini Murcielago LP 640

V12 Engine
640 hp
Top Speed-211 mph
0-60 in 3.3 secs.









8. Pagani Zonda F

V12 Engine
650 hp
Top Speed-215 mph
0-60 in 3.5 secs.









7.Jaguar XJ220

Twin Turbo V6 Engine
542 hp
Top Speed-217 mph
0-60 in 3.8 secs










6. Ferrari Enzo

V12 Engine
660 hp
Top Speed-217 mph
0-60 in 3.4 secs.










5. McLarenF1

V12 Engine
627 hp
Top Speed-240 mph
0-60 in 3.2 secs.








4. Koenigsegg CCX

V8 Engine
806 hp
Top Speed-245 mph
0-60 in 3.2 secs.









3.Saleen S7 Twin Turbo

Twin Turbo V8 Engine
750 hp
Top Speed-248 mph
0-60 in 3.2 secs.










2. Bugatti Veyron

Aluminum W16 Engine
1001 hp
Top Speed-253 mph
0-60 in 2.5 secs.









1. SSC Ultimate Aero

Twin-Turbo V8 Engine
1183 hp
Top Speed-257 mph
0-60 in 2.7 secs.






و بس

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الزهر احلى وحدة  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]يحلي ايامك يااا رب

منورة 

[/align]*

----------


## moath

يسلمووووووو
كلهن حلوات

----------

